# كيف يتم تسليح القواعد المسلحه؟



## eng_m7mdgmal (13 يوليو 2010)

أرجو الافاده من الاخوه المهندسين عن طريقه تسليح القواعد الخرسانيه 
في السعوديه يتم تسليح القواعد فرش وغطاء عادي بدون عمل أرجل بالاضافه الي عمل كوابيل 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يكون البوند بين الخرسانه والحديد في الامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يشترط في الكود عمل الارجل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (14 يوليو 2010)

يا اخواني المهندسين اين الردوود


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / eng _m7mdmal 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *أرجو الافاده من الاخوه المهندسين عن طريقه تسليح القواعد الخرسانيه *
> *في السعوديه يتم تسليح القواعد فرش وغطاء عادي بدون عمل أرجل بالاضافه الي عمل كوابيل *
> *فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وهل يكون البوند بين الخرسانه والحديد في الامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وهل يشترط في الكود عمل الارجل ؟؟؟؟؟*​


1-عند حساب العزوم للمتر الطولى من القاعده المسلحه يكون عندنا قيمة ( M) للعزوم نحولها الى قوة شد عند الحديد (T) وضغط عند الحرسانه ( C) وهذا من مبادئ التصميم للقطاع المستطيل للخرسانه المسلحه 
2- نحسب من قيمة ( T) الطول من السيخ الذى يحتاجه (Ld) عن طريق تحقيق ال (bond) على حسب الكود الذى تصمم عليه 
3- اذا كان هذا الطول (Ld) أقل من المسافه بين وجه العمود ونهاية القاعده المسلحه اذن لاداعى لعمل شكل حديد التسليح للقاعده على شكل حرف (U) أو برجل واحده وانما يتم عمله كفرش وغطاء والعكس بالعكس 
4- غالبا يكون شكل الحديد فرش وغطاء فقط فى القواعد المسلحه التى يتم عملها فى تربه ضعيفه لها اجهاد تربه ضعيفه او متوسطه لان ابعاد القاعده المسلحه سوف يكون كبير أما اذا كانت التربه قويه ومتماسكه أو صخريه فان ابعاد القاعده المسلحه بيكون صغير وبالتالى لايتحقق مه طول الرباط للسيخ (Ld) والذى يتم حسابه من ال(bond) وبالتالى يكون شكل الحديد فى القاعده المسلحه على شكل حرف (U) 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohammedkhairy (15 يوليو 2010)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> أرجو الافاده من الاخوه المهندسين عن طريقه تسليح القواعد الخرسانيه
> في السعوديه يتم تسليح القواعد فرش وغطاء عادي بدون عمل أرجل بالاضافه الي عمل كوابيل
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*والله ياأخى الكريم أنا بحاول فى موضوع تسليح القواعد المسلحة من ساعة وجودى فى السعودية للأسف المقاولون فرضوا كلمتهم على المهندسين والأصعب من دة انى أنا وأحد أصدقائى كالمحاربين لتغيير طريقة التنفيذ فى هذا الجزء بالذات ونحارب من - للأسف - مهندسين أبوا أن يعدلوا مفاهيم خاطئة بل ويقفوا فى طريق من يحاول ذلك
تكلمت مرارا فى موضيع الكوابيل هذا بل ولا أضعها فى المخططات الخاصة بى فأُحارب من المهندس المشرف على الموقع - كيف لاتضع كوابيل حديد لتحطيط العمود - .
المهم أنه مقتنع تماما بهذه الفكرة
يامهندس والله العظيم مافى حاجة اسمها كدة العمود بيتحطط بالخشب . لأ هى كدة
حاول قدر المستطاع على تعديل مثل تلك الاشياء الغريبة فى التنفيذ
وربنا يوفقنا كلنا بما يرفع من قدرنا ومن علمنا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> أرجو الافاده من الاخوه المهندسين عن طريقه تسليح القواعد الخرسانيه
> في السعوديه يتم تسليح القواعد فرش وغطاء عادي بدون عمل أرجل بالاضافه الي عمل كوابيل
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل يكون البوند بين الخرسانه والحديد في الامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل يشترط في الكود عمل الارجل ؟؟؟؟؟


 
عند الرجوع للكود المصري للتفاصيل الأنشائية تجده يضع الصلب علي شكل حرف l و تبادليا لكن بدون ذكر اسباب 

و قد تفضل الأخ اسامة بالرد ان الحاكم هنا طرف الرباط فيمكنك ان تبحث في كود التفاصيل الذي تم به تصميم المنشأ في هذه الجزئية و التحقق منها


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (15 يوليو 2010)

شاكر لجميع المهندسين الذين قاموا بالردوود 
وشكر خاص للمهندس اسامه


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> و قد تفضل الأخ اسامة بالرد ان الحاكم هنا طرف الرباط فيمكنك ان تبحث في كود التفاصيل الذي تم به تصميم المنشأ في هذه الجزئية و التحقق منها


طرف الرباط ليس المقصود منه هو 65 مره قطر السيخ وانما المقصود حساب طول السيخ المدفون فى الخرسانه لمقاومه التماسك ( bond) بين الخرسانه والحديد لمقاومة قوة الشد ( T) 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## منى رشدي رزق (15 يوليو 2010)

في القواعد المنفصلة يجوز ذلك وهو نوع من التوفير ولكن قد نحتاج لهذا الامتداد ربما لتغطية إجهادات الانكماش في خرسانة القواعد .


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طرف الرباط ليس المقصود منه هو 65 مره قطر السيخ وانما المقصود حساب طول السيخ المدفون فى الخرسانه لمقاومه التماسك ( bond) بين الخرسانه والحديد لمقاومة قوة الشد ( T)
> تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
نعم فما اعنيه هو ال development length
هل مفهومي خاطئ؟
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م الجراني (15 يوليو 2010)

غدا لن نصفق لركب الظلام 

سنهتف يافجر ما اجملك


مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جميعا


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين .... مع تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

*الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*



نعم فما اعنيه هو ال development length
هل مفهومي خاطئ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تمام هذا هو المقصود *
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## يونس الدايمي (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين اخواني المهندسين على هذه الردود


----------



## صالح السنيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ومجهود طيب


----------



## mdsayed (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس سمير (4 يوليو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / eng _m7mdmal
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 1-عند حساب العزوم للمتر الطولى من القاعده المسلحه يكون عندنا قيمة ( M) للعزوم نحولها الى قوة شد عند الحديد (T) وضغط عند الحرسانه ( C) وهذا من مبادئ التصميم للقطاع المستطيل للخرسانه المسلحه
> 2- نحسب من قيمة ( T) الطول من السيخ الذى يحتاجه (Ld) عن طريق تحقيق ال (bond) على حسب الكود الذى تصمم عليه
> ...


 كلام جميل ...اي يجب تحقيق الالتحام بين الفولاذ والبيتون في الاساسات عند وجه العمود وحتى يكون محققا يجب ان يكون طول قضبان التسليح اعتبارا من وجه العمود وحتى نهاية القضيب لا يقل عما هو محدد بالعلاقات التاليه 

يعطى طول الالتحام في حالة القضبان الملساء باكبر القيم التاليه 

lb= 0.25 *fy*diameter/fc^0.5

lb=0.015*diameter*fy

lb=30 cm
وفي حالة القضبان عالية التماسك 

lb=0.05*diameter^2*fy/fc^0.5

lb=0.0075*diameter*fy

lb=30 cm


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (18 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / eng _m7mdmal
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 1-عند حساب العزوم للمتر الطولى من القاعده المسلحه يكون عندنا قيمة ( M) للعزوم نحولها الى قوة شد عند الحديد (T) وضغط عند الحرسانه ( C) وهذا من مبادئ التصميم للقطاع المستطيل للخرسانه المسلحه
> 2- نحسب من قيمة ( T) الطول من السيخ الذى يحتاجه (Ld) عن طريق تحقيق ال (bond) على حسب الكود الذى تصمم عليه
> ...




تحياتي م اسامة 
ولكن اختلف مع حضرتك فحتي لو وفي طول القاعدة طول التماسك فقد اشترط الكود المصري طبعة 2012 بند 6-7 ان الحد الادني لمساحة مقطع تسليح الانكماش والحرارة وهو تسليح عمودي علي صلب تسليح الشد هو 20% من مساحة تسليح الشد لذا نلجا علي الاقل لعمل زاوية وزاوية علي جانبي القواعد بالتبادل وهى التفصيلة ايضا المرسوم بها كود التفاصيل طبعة نفس العام وشكرا لحضرتك .


----------

